# [Kaufberatung] Sat Anlage + DVB-T



## Burster (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

unser Haus soll von Kabel auf Sat bzw. DVB-T umgerüstet  werden. Da ich in diesem Bereich keinen Überblick über die  Hardwareauswahl habe, wollte ich mich nun an Euch wenden. 


Vorab eine kleine Skizze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bei  Schüssel und LNB hätte ich an Kathrein gedacht, bei der DVB-T Antenne,  dem Multiswitch und (den Receivern)(noch am schauen) habe ich noch keine  vorstellung.
Mit geht es eigentlich nur darum keinen Schrott zu  kaufen, dem nach 2 Jahren das Zeitliche segnet. Die Qualität der  Produkte muss stimmen, aber nicht zu einem übertriebenen Preis.
Ich bedanke mich vielmals im voraus !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Fabian


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

Erstmal grundsätzlich:
Welchen Satelliten willst du anpeilen?
Wohnst du in Deutschland?


Qualitätshersteller bei Satanlagen:
LNB: Alps
Schüssel: Gibertini, Kathrein, Visiosat, sowie andere
Kabel: Kathrein
Stecker: Cablecon
Multischalter: Spaun


Natürlich gibt es noch einige andere, aber diese sind in meinen Augem am empfehlenswertesten.
Denkst du wirklich, dass du die DVB-T Antenne benötigst? Normalerweise kommt über SAT viel mehr, sowie in wesentlich besserer Qualität.


Da die Satschüssel auf einem Dach zu stehen scheint, musst du an den in Deutschland vorgeschriebenen Blitzschutz und Potentialausgleich denken.


----------



## Burster (23. August 2012)

Danke 

Natürlich vergesse ich gleich wieder die wichtigsten Sachen 



> Welchen Satelliten willst du anpeilen?


Astra



> Wohnst du in Deutschland?


Ja




> Denkst du wirklich, dass du die DVB-T Antenne benötigst? Normalerweise  kommt über SAT viel mehr, sowie in wesentlich besserer Qualität.



Ja, da meine Mutter österreichische Sender wie ORF nutzen will.


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

Also ORF bekommst du auch über SAT (Astra 19,2)
Spiegel würde ich 60-80cm nehmen. Mit das stabilste ist Kathrein CAS 60 bzw. CAS 80, hat allerdings auch einen recht hohen Preis.
LNB diesen: Alps Quattro LNB: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Multischalter diesen: Spaun SMS 5808 NF 1x Sat System mit 2x Sat IF Signals: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Kabel Kathrein LCD, welches Modell genau kommt auf die Kabellänge drauf an.
Gerade bei der großen Menge an Steckern die du verbauen wirst, würde ich Kompressionsstecker mit Abisolierwerkzeug und Verpresszange kaufen.


----------



## Burster (24. August 2012)

> Also ORF bekommst du auch über SAT (Astra 19,2)


Habe gerade dieses Beitrag gefunden


> Man kann diesen Sender (ORF) über Satellit empfangen.
> Und jetzt das große ABER: ORF 1 ist (genauso wie ORF 2 und ATV+)  codiert, d.h. der Kanal ist verschlüsselt. Wenn du nicht in Österreich  wohnst gibt es keinen (legalen) Weg, diese Sender freizuschalten.
> Der ORF gibt die zum Entschlüsseln nötige Smartcard nur österreichischen  Staatsbürgern aus, die diese Karte auch nur innerhalb Österreichs  verwenden dürfen.







> Spiegel würde ich 60-80cm nehmen. Mit das stabilste ist Kathrein CAS 60  bzw. CAS 80, hat allerdings auch einen recht hohen Preis.


Wären auch mein Favoriten.



> LNB diesen: Alps Quattro LNB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Dieser passt aber nur mit einem Adapter auf die Kathreins. Was ich so gelesen habe, sind die Adapterlösungen nicht so beliebt wegen Problemen.


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Der Adapter ist gut, komplett aus Metall.
Satix LNB Adapter für Kathrein Spiegel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Die Kathrein LNB sind ja komplett überteuert, dafür dass da auch nur Alps Technik drinsteckt.


 Das mti ORF wusste ich nicht, allerdings bekommst du ORF auch nur im südlichsten Teil von Deutschland mit entsprechend abenteurlichen Antennen über DVB-T.
Edit:
http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/fo...18-orf-deutschland-empfangen.html#post2315026


----------



## Burster (24. August 2012)

Danke für deine Mühe. 



> ..., allerdings bekommst du ORF auch nur im südlichsten Teil von Deutschland mit entsprechend abenteurlichen Antennen über DVB-T.


Ich wollte es mit soetwas in der Art lösen: klick
Die "normalen" Antennen, wie man sie häufiger sieht sind ja abgrund tief hässlich.



> Die Kathrein LNB sind ja komplett überteuert, dafür dass da auch nur Alps Technik drinsteckt.


Ja, wirklich heftig. 




> Der Adapter ist gut, komplett aus Metall.
> Satix LNB Adapter für Kathrein Spiegel: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Schaut gut aus


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Du darfst dir dass nicht so einfach mit DVB-T vorstellen.
Du musst ganz im Süden wohnen und brauchst extrem starke Antennen und Verstärker, oft sind das irgendwelche Selbstbaukonstruktionen.


----------



## Burster (24. August 2012)

sind gute 12km zur Grenze, DVB-T funktioniert sogar mit einer Zimmerantenne


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Achso, hab in einem anderen Forum von Leuten in München gelesen, die teilweise extreme Probleme hatten.


Ich hab es zwar schon geschrieben, aber keine Aufdrehstecker verbauen, die taugen nichts.
Genauso bei den Kabeln kein "noname" kaufen.


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. August 2012)

habe seit kurzen folgenden receiver: Ferguson Ariva 102E HDTV-Receiver: digitale Sat-Receiver Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
ich finde p/l ist top und man bekommt wirklich sehr viel für sein geld, solltest du dir anschaun.

in sachen orf HD schau mal da: 
mit emu noch möglich.


----------



## Burster (27. August 2012)

Habe die Skizze geupdatet, da nun 2 Quattro LNBs verwendet werden sollen.
Die TechniSat Spiegel müssten doch locker mit denen von Kathrein mithalten können oder nicht ?


Hier die Zusammenstellung vom Spiegel zur Dose:



Sat-Spiegel: TechniSat SATMAN 850 Plus - rot (passende Rohr wird im Baumarkt besorgt)



LNB:           Alps BSTE9 - Universal Quattro LNB oder Alps Quattro LNB


DVB-T Antenne: Philips SDV8622


Multiswitch: Spaun SMS 9807 NF


Adapter:     Adapter für Technisatspiegel


Dachziegel: Kathrein ZTB 60pro


Dichtung:   Dichtungsmanschette WI-01


Stecker:    Cabelcon F-56 5.1


Kabel:       Kathrein LCD 111



Dose:       Kathrein SAT-Steckdose 3-fach
allerdings bräuchte ich noch so eine Dose mit 2-Sat-Anschlüssen, diese finde ich nicht bei Kathrein
die Blenden für Aufputz- und Unterputz Dosen stehen noch aus.


Beim Blitz- und Potentialausgleich bin ich noch am überlegen, wie man es am besten bewerkstelligt.

Receiver und Kabel von den Dosen zum Empfänger werde ich mich nach der anderen Zusammenstellung widmen.


----------



## NexGen (27. August 2012)

Guten Abend    ,

ich würde dir zu einen 100cm Spiegel raten, da hat man immer noch ein bisschen "Schlechtwetterreserve". Außerdem gibt es für einen günstigeren Preis auch schon einen 100cm Spiegel.

 Mit diesen Spiegel habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Außerdem finde ich das Kabel zu teuer ist. Ich selber nutzte  dieses Koaxialkabel.

 Sonst sieht die Zusammenstellung ganz in Ordnung aus. Ach ja, Bedenke auch das du mal in Winter an die Schüssel kommst. Ich musste im Winter öfters raus gehen und die Schüssel von Eis und Schnee befreien.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Burster (27. August 2012)

Danke 



> Außerdem finde ich das Kabel zu teuer ist. Ich selber nutzte  dieses Koaxialkabel.


Ein solches Kabel habe ich auch noch da, allerdings sollen Koaxialkabel mit Kupferinnenleiter ohne Stahl bessern sein.




> Mit diesen Spiegel habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


Hat dieser Spiegel irgendwelche Plastikbauteile ?


----------



## NexGen (27. August 2012)

Das Kabel hat einen verkupferten Stahlleiter. Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das die teuren einen reinen Kupferleiter haben, kann aber trotzdem sein. der Spiegel hat keine Plastikbauteil , außer ich glaube der LNB-Halter.

 Ach so , ich hab mich mit der Schüssel vertan habe den Link geändert. das ist die richtige.


----------



## Timsu (27. August 2012)

Also das Kabel ist erstmal ok.
Aber du willst ja jetzt Astra 28,2 in Süddeutschland schielend anpeilen?
Na da viel Spaß
  Unter 100cm würde ich da nicht gehen, bessr 120
LCD 111 mit den Steckern passt zwar, ist aber etwas aufwändig zu Montieren.
Bei den billlig Kabeln passen auch oft überhaupt keine Stecker.
  Da du ja sehr viele Stecker montieren wirst, würde ich dir zu Kompressions anstatt Selfinstall raten.


Achja: Blitzschutz und Potentialasugleich ist PFLICHT, und muss sich an bestimmte Anforderungen halten, das alles gleich mit einplanen.
 Wenn du das nicht machst und durch Blitz ein Schaden passiert, haftet keine Versicherung.




Schau dir mal Kathrein CAS 120 an


----------



## NexGen (27. August 2012)

> Bei den billlig Kabeln passen auch oft überhaupt keine Stecker



Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## Timsu (27. August 2012)

Auf die üblichen Billigkabel, am besten noch 5 fach geschirmt  bekommst du kein Kompressions/Selfinstall Stecker drauf, egal was du machst.


----------



## Fireb0ng (28. August 2012)

Wir hatten jetzt an der Arbeit auch schon öfters das Problem das die Kathrein LNBs nicht jeden Multischalter schalten.
Bei anderen Multis kann es dann sein das es garnicht geht oder nur Manchmal.

Also würde ich wenn ich nicht alles von Kathrein haben möchte ein anderes LNB nehmen ob das Problem auch bei ALPs ist weiß ich nicht


----------

